# Bluelight Funding - 2008 (final push)



## TheLoveBandit

Bluelight has historically been fortunate that all funding requirements were met by our generous benefactor.  It was his stated intent to fund the site long after his lifetime, but due to the quick onset of his condition, we have been left without any assurance that his estate will provide for us.  In order to sustain this site going forward, we are forced to find other funding sources.  The breadth and scope of these will continue to evolve, but for now we have instituted a PayPal donation link.  We are asking our members (and lurkers) to donate whatever they might be comfortable offering in return for the information and community they have found here.  No donation is too small, or too large  , and we will continue to add other ways in which you can help us out as we go forward.  Thank you for your support.



link---> *OUR DONATIONS PAGE*  <---link​
A few quick FAQs up front:

*Where does the money go?*
Bluelight has historically been staffed on a volunteer basis - this will not change.  All Moderators, Sr. Mods, and Admins give their time freely in an effort to sustain the site and help it thrive.  The actual account into which the funds will go is owned and accessed solely by the owner of Bluelight, johnboy.  He also owns and operates PillReports.com (shared on our server) and Enlighten.org, two of our sister sites.

*Why Paypal?*
Because it was the quickest and easiest to implement at this time.  We are exploring other avenues to receive donations, and we will post them as they come online.

*Why are the donations in Euros?*
Our servers are in Europe, and while our member base is global, it simplified bill paying for our account to be set in monies that match the billing we receive.  If you live outside of the Euro community, your credit card or account will get charged at whatever the conversion rate is at the time of the transaction.  For those wishing to donate specific amounts of money in your own currency, we suggest using a conversion calculator to determine the appropriate euro amount.  (For example, currently $10 US ~ 6.53 Euros)

*What other funding plans does the site have in mind, and when will they become available?*
We have several ideas at work, but to express them here may rush them or cause part of the arrangement to become fouled up if they aren't properly put in place before public access is granted.   We have a thread in SUPPORT to encourage member suggestions and an open discussion of opportunities as well as why some ideas may not be pursued.  However, all final decisions and implementation will be done by the owner and admin team, released as each plan is finalized.  Your patience is appreciated.


----------



## SA

*02 December 2008 update* to the 2008 funding campaign:

We are currently roughly half way to our goal, with a month to go until our annual hosting bill is due. Of the €3,890 donated, more than half has come from sponsored surveys and slightly less than half of that amount from member donations. Thank you!

*We need your help now more than ever*, everyone! If 300 members were to donate €10, we would breathe easier for another year.

Please donate and help keep our Bluelight going.


----------



## beroshy

PLZ forgive me if i don't have the right to post here, i just want to ask something about donation to BL and don't know where else i can ask for it. My question is simple, if i make a donation does others members of BL will know about it ? I mean, donation are anonymous ? Or i can have something writed on the far left ( where the avatar is ) i don't know if i'm clear, sorry my english is very bad..


----------



## SA

Donations are not made public at this time, beroshy. In the future, we may introduce a Donating Member for those who wish to see something like that, or Premium Member or similar in conjunction with added privileges. That is still being discussed and is in the early planning stages, however.


----------



## beroshy

SA said:


> Donations are not made public at this time, beroshy. In the future, we may introduce a Donating Member for those who wish to see something like that, or Premium Member or similar in conjunction with added privileges. That is still being discussed and is in the early planning stages, however.



Ok, thanks for all the infos.


----------



## DG

What happens if the amount is not reached in time?


----------



## Tomer

Is this the end of bluelight? dun dun dun....


----------



## muntedmunter

I would donate $10.00 from my paypal but would not like to have my name on record for being on this site and for the past use of drugs and my previous experiences... lol. 

I mean, just that my name, address and all my details will be recorded.

Is there a way to donate anonymously or some way where all my details won't be recorded?

I suppose I could use a mates PayPal or CC... hmmmm


----------



## SA

Muntedmunter, from the "Donate" page...



> If you prefer a more discreet entry on your statement, please use the alternate email address [paypal@abaasy.com]. If you prefer not to use Paypal altogether, you can donate via Moneybookers to our account [money@abaasy.com].



Thank you.


----------



## Max Power

Will this place ever be pimped out with ads all over the place if whatever quota you have is not met?


----------



## Unknown

DG said:


> What happens if the amount is not reached in time?





> We are currently roughly half way to our goal, with a month to go until our annual hosting bill is due.



I took SA's statement as "If BL doesn't raise the money, than the bill wont be paid". I doubt the host will grant leeway.


----------



## kingpin007

I think you should consider pop up ads for those herbal shops or similar as people will click on them aslong as you tell them to


----------



## souRdieseL

SA said:


> Donations are not made public at this time, beroshy. In the future, we may introduce a Donating Member for those who wish to see something like that, or Premium Member or similar in conjunction with added privileges. That is still being discussed and is in the early planning stages, however.



This sounds like a good idea. I'm sure it'll make more people consider donating, to get a little something in return like a title or whatever. Anyways hope everything works out.


----------



## Jackal

I am of the opinion that having a "Donating Member" title would be not such a great thing.

It's one thing to have an ex mod noted as "crew" in return for time and dedication put in over (in many cases) years but it just seems that shades of elitism might start to creep in if donations were publicly listed.

Then again, if it helps the site achieve it's annual donation goal maybe it is worthwhile?

I'm surprised it has not been hit already tbh. If I could ask, how many regularly active members are there posting on this site - ballpark?







dopefiend said:


> I LOVE this forum. My brain thanks it, my liver thanks it, my lungs thank it, every damn organ in my body thanks it. And So do the bodies of many around me who have never even heard of bluelight..
> 
> VIVA LA BLUELIGHT!!!!!!
> 
> Peace,
> JJ


----------



## Rogue Robot

kingpin007 said:


> I think you should consider pop up ads for those herbal shops or similar as people will click on them aslong as you tell them to



I think we would rather keep BL ad free, which is why there is a final push.


----------



## InTherapy82

We should all give $10. Even if you're broke, $10 or even $5 is not that much. That's probably how much money we have sitting in our change jars. Considering how much time a lot of us spend here, we have to do our part. Mods & Administrators are already doing their part for free. We don't want annoying ads taking up half the space here. If it helps, giving a donating star to people who donate, would be a good idea. It would motivate people to give. 

Everyone donate at least $5 NOW!!

I'm donating my part now and don't want to feel like my $ is going to waste. It took me less than 1 minute to do it. 

If u got $ for drugs u got $ to help BL! Everyone do it now !!!

All they need now is about 500 people to give $10. Common people. We don't wan to BL to close.


----------



## ellua

i threw down, i'm broke as hell but i know i'd just spend it on something stupid anyway...   really hope you guys meet your goal, i'll round up my change after i finish xmas shopping and see if i can help out more... i wish i could afford to make a real dent in it but hopefully someone out there with the means, or just enough people who give 5 or 10, will come around in time!


----------



## Fleinar

Im having issues using my paypal account it just tells me to add a new credit card.. why doesnt the only one i have work:S?


----------



## InTherapy82

^Make sure the CC u have is not expired and works, just a suggestion. Maybe e-mail the people at paypal to see what the problem is. I have my bank account attached to paypal cuz I sell stuff on ebay and other sites and that works the best.


----------



## wArEhOuSePuNk

..... Payment sent!  Please note im a broke piece o' shit but am still willing to pay for a site im on everyday.    Its like public television , i would feel guilty if i didnt contribute.     Ill be in on the next go-round as well.


 Bl has educated me about harm prevention since i was a 17 year old know-nothing , know-it-all & just a lurker. 

 I could never even begin to express my feelings about BL to xtxxtc for this site sent from the gods.....:D 
                                      ^ hearing about him passing was very sad.
       Heaven only knows how many people have been saved , helped & @ very least entertained by the goofs on this site   Some of the funniest things ive ever heard in my life has been posted on BL.


----------



## SteeleyJ

I really hope the money here can be raised. I'll do my part when I get payed. I've been surfing bluelight since around 2004 ( under a different s/n for 2 yrs ), this site in my case alone has helped myself and people i come in contact with alive and (more) healty. Harm reduction needs to be spread, and bluelight is a fantastic resource for people looking for non-biased and first hand information about the substances they are inevitably going to ingest anyway.

Or the advice thats given on here for just about anything people can manage to think of. Advice and thoughts from people in different parts of the world, different views , likeminded views, crazy motherfuckers, etc. etc.
And its entertaining if you just want to fuck around  or    if you want to use your critical thinking skills.


Hopefully BLers will rally up and keep thier domain running.


----------



## FlowMotion

Fucking paypal will not work! My account works for other stuff like ebay and such but it will not let me send money to bluelight.


----------



## monstanoodle

Wish I could donate right now... I'm sorry ♥

BlueLight has been a place that I've grown so fond of which makes me sad that I can fund it.
Hopefully in time I'll pay my dues.


----------



## Pomzazed

Paypal isnt available for me! :S
I dont have credit card!


----------



## Rogue Robot

Pomzazed said:


> Paypal isnt available for me! :S
> I dont have credit card!



you can send a money order to the address given on the donation page.


----------



## LiLc

Exactly how much more money do you need to pay the server bill? Maybe I can help.


----------



## Cone

15 euros incoming %)


----------



## dankoni

€10.00 donated =)


----------



## johnboy

Our server bill is around 6k euro but we also have spent about .5k on software and upgrades recently. Of course we want to have some on hand for contingencies. Currently we have around 4.5k. Of that  2.5K have been direct member donations, with .5k coming in the last day or two. 

Thank you to everyone who has donated! I just love this community. We still have a bit to go but I am very encouraged by the response so far.

If anyone is having problems with Paypal please contact me directly and I'll see if we can fix it.

Also if you cannot contribute financially at this time please go to here and complete the survey. It is run by Inflexxion who have been very generous in their support of Bluelight. Just by completing the survey you will help Bluelight keep going.


----------



## Raving Loony

I don't party anymore, so this site is more nostalgia for me.  But this place has been very informative and good to me, it is only fitting that I contribute at least something.  €150 donated it is.


----------



## Rexeh

Considering the fact that I no longer have to buy expensive weed thanks to BL (homegrowing FTW!  ) and also have some money left that probably will end up being spent on things like booze and PS3 games anyway I donated €50 (around $65) instead of my usual €10/month. =)

Think of it as a christmas gift instead of a donation.   

Peace o/

EDIT: two posts worth €200. Thanks to you Raving Loony for that generous donation, it's a good thing to see that people really care about BL.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

For other ways to send in funds, if PayPal isn't working for you - please click the link for the donations page:


link---> *OUR DONATIONS PAGE*  <---link​
And, for ideas and discussion on what money raising plans have been discussed, which may be implemented, which ones won't (and why)...please read the existing SUPPORT discussion thread here:



> *What other funding plans does the site have in mind, and when will they become available?*
> We have several ideas at work, but to express them here may rush them or cause part of the arrangement to become fouled up if they aren't properly put in place before public access is granted.   We have a thread in SUPPORT to encourage member suggestions and an open discussion of opportunities as well as why some ideas may not be pursued.



Any donation helps - either financial, or by participating in the drug studies our site is working with (yes, they also provide some funds to us in exchange for putting them in touch with the ideal test subjects for their research efforts).  Help any way you can - thank you.


----------



## brutus

I've taken both the drug surveys and will donate some $ if I can figure out how to do it without it being possible to trace it back to me. I've read the various ways to donate and I'm just not quite sure about them. I'm sure there are some rich members that a few grand would be pocket change to them. 

I think a PM should be sent to every single member asking them for a donation, if that doesn't work, then get ads. Everyone who is using Firefox won't even see them so its like they aren't even there. Of course the later is the worst case scenario but I wouldn't mind it at all.


----------



## wArEhOuSePuNk

Pomzazed said:


> Paypal isnt available for me! :S
> I dont have credit card!



i dont have a credit card either.   You can wire money from your bank account through P.P. thats what i do


----------



## delsymfan

How long do we have?

I can throw down about 15-20 probably next paycheck, in about a week.

I like it here, its also the only drug site my work web blocker doesnt block!


----------



## alasdairm

^ a week is fine. sincere thanks to you, and everybody who is helping.

alasdair


----------



## StaffWriter

Demand a bailout! Gosh,  I just started a job (actually 2 jobs) so I won't have a check for 3 wks. I'll see what I can do. After all, I do owe bluelight for all the great advice (but bad, bad politics ).


----------



## candygram

I've been coming here off and on for about 7-8 yrs and the info I've gotten has been invaluable. I wish I could help more but 5 euros was all I could donate, after x-mas I plan on buying a new testing kit though.


----------



## spork

^Every little bit helps.


----------



## johnboy

A bailout? Why didn't I think of that? 

Bluelight is hear by officially a bank. Or an automotive company. Or whoever else is eligible.


----------



## Cyc

Please make direct credit card payments available.

I do not deal with Paypal.


----------



## UnSquare

*Come Monday.... *

The 'Money Order' Option Has Made It So Assoff Monday.
Thank you Capt'n RR
&
Team 'Enlighten' Fo' Not Makin' Me Bank-Specific.

Yes,
I'm Ghey Ol'Skool,
But I Still Play VHS,
& think audio cassettes need a comeback.
_
"Quit Livin' In Tha Past, They Say."_
Preach mainly.
Inferred even.

But It may help many who deal is no-card-try-biz...

So,
thanks
Johnboy.

Maybe draw the attention that you don' even need anythin' but the $ to give.

I've never bought ANYTHING _personally_ over the internet.



PEACE
UNS


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

I refuse to deal with Pay Pal, but I will donate when another option is clear. %)


----------



## SA

Other options are presented on the Donate page. More options may be made available as we evolve, but for now, as they say, "dat's alls we's gotst". Thank you for your support.


----------



## Mazey

I just used paypal to send some loot to Bluelight , under my wifes name and her credit card i don't think she's gonna notice, she never looks at her statement .


----------



## white_magic

Had some money left over on my Paypal, so that's $15 from me to this great place!


----------



## GoddessLSD-XTC

Does any of the $$$ go to PillReports, I noticed that it's the same owner?

EDIT: PillReports is worth supporting too! Nice to know that!


----------



## white_magic

GoddessLSD-XTC said:


> Does any of the $$$ go to PillReports, I noticed that it's the same owner?



Yeah, the server hosting cost is shared for BL, PR, and enlighten.org.au


----------



## Damien

try http://www.enlighten.org.au


----------



## GoddessLSD-XTC

Oh, yeah, _enlighten_ looks good too. 

Just the other day I was wondering who served PillReports!

(I sent a $25 donation to BL.)


----------



## Jamshyd

Wow, I just checked the donations meters within a space of 24 hours - in that timeframe, donations jumped from 55% to 64%!! Thanks everyone!

A note about paypal: I have my paypal account hooked to my bank account. This is where I pay from. Maybe you can try that?


----------



## androoo

payment sent.. bluelight is one the only site online i'd donate my hard earned cash on


----------



## GoddessLSD-XTC

Felt guilty last night for only donating $25 so I gave again! (33.33 euros)
Keep up the good work!
I  PillReports too!


----------



## QuestionEverything

*If the goal is not met in time . . .*

what are the consequences going to be?  Forgive me if I've missed something (I don't think I have), but I've yet to see the reality of not being able to pay the bill in less than a month spelled out publicly for BL members.  Will the site actually cease to exist?  Will it just be taken over by ads?  What will the consequences be? 

Perhaps sharing that (if you can/if you know) will motivate more people to contribute.


----------



## Retrospect

johnboy said:


> A bailout? Why didn't I think of that?
> 
> Bluelight is hear by officially a bank. Or an automotive company. Or whoever else is eligible.



lol.. too funny.

I think it would be good to know what the consequences would be if the goal is not met in time.. but at the same time, it's easy to see that, a) it costs money to keep bluelight running & b) the owner can't afford it on his own and/or shouldn't have too.

I personally love bluelight. I'm on here atleast once a day to check things out. It's a great community and I been referring & coming to bluelight for years now.. Since I was about 14 - 15 years old.

I would not want to see Bluelight go down.. That would really be too bad.. So, of course, I will end up making a donation as well. Times are rough for everyone at the moment, but I believe we all should try to come together and donate atleast a little bit. Even if it's $5.. it's definitely better then nothing.

- Retrospect


----------



## johnboy

What happens if the full amount isn't raised? 

We usually pay the hosting fees for 12 months in advance, giving us a slight discount. It means we don't have to worry month to month. If we somehow fell short we would just pay what we had and get slightly less of a discount. Then we would raise the rest.

But it looks like we are very close to making the basic hosting costs. The donations have been flooding in. Every little bit helps. The majority of the donations are for 10 euro but there have been so many of them. It was worrying to go from one large donation to many, many small ones but I should've know Bluelight would rise to the challenge. Thank you all.


----------



## buzzy

I just donated $100.  It's from my bank account so it'll be 3-5 days until you receive it.  I'll give more if needed.


----------



## hoptis

Immense thanks to everyone who has been donating


----------



## rpm

johnboy said:


> What happens if the full amount isn't raised?
> 
> We usually pay the hosting fees for 12 months in advance, giving us a slight discount. It means we don't have to worry month to month. If we somehow fell short we would just pay what we had and get slightly less of a discount. Then we would raise the rest.
> 
> But it looks like we are very close to making the basic hosting costs. The donations have been flooding in. Every little bit helps. The majority of the donations are for 10 euro but there have been so many of them. It was worrying to go from one large donation to many, many small ones but I should've know Bluelight would rise to the challenge. Thank you all.



I really glad to hear that if the full amount isn't reached then you won't go immediately off line. Still hope that you reach the target before january (I assume that's the date).

I for my part have donated a miserly ten euros. I feel I owe much more. This site has given me so much information that otherwise could have left me at best confused and upset, at worst dead. Not only do I intend to donate more when my finances are more stable, but I feel I should give something back to the site by answering more of other peoples questions rather than just asking my own.

Any how, peace and love. Hope for many more years of bluelight. :D


----------



## FlippingTop

I will be donating what i can end of the week 

Just waiting for a paycheck....


----------



## SubAbusePro1

Sent by PayPal!

 Feels good Man


----------



## XiolaBleu

I just saw a thread mentioning a time line of sorts? I think time line is not the correct term, anyway I absolutely want to donate funds, I just won't have funds available for about 1 1/2 - 2 weeks. I've been around since MDMA Clearinghouse and really, want to do this though. How urgent is urgent, maybe that's a better way of putting the question. (sorry for the rambling I'm more then a wee bit tired)


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I have only $10 in the bank. I'll be finished with this semester on Wednesday, then I'll sell some stuff on ebay. I should be able to send at least 15 euros in 10 days or so. I'd send more if I had lots of money, but my financial resources are limited and I'll want to use most of that money for other things.


----------



## Blondie

how much longer 'til you guise need to raise the money by?


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Dear post #65, please refer to post #57.  We typically pay our bill at the first of the year, so ideally we'd want to reach our goal by the end of '08.


----------



## Mugz

im banned from paypal. if you manage to set up another online payment provider then ill donate something in the new year when i have some money again.
This sites been very usefull over the years


----------



## SteeleyJ

mugabe said:


> im banned from paypal. if you manage to set up another online payment provider then ill donate something in the new year when i have some money again.
> This sites been very usefull over the years





Was it you who got banned for the sex tape thing ?  :D
You can send money orders aswell though.

Anyway, sent a little bit . End of the month will be more comfortable .


----------



## Mugz

no it wasnt a sex tape thing, lol. I got banned a while ago for selling things on ebay i didnt own and taking the money. I had to pay the money back but i still got banned from ebay and paypal.
I dont get any money till january so ill pay something then to help with next years costs


----------



## Infinite Jest

rpm said:


> I for my part have donated a miserly ten euros.



There's no such thing as too little .

We only need a few hundred people to chip in ten euros every so often, and we'll be fine. 

Thanks to everyone.


----------



## Mehm

someday i'll have more than 83 cents in my bank account... :D


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

I feel bad for not donating yet, it will happen.  I promises.  I just have other things happening in my life right now that unfortunately are slightly more important.    feels bad man.


----------



## Blondie

TheLoveBandit said:


> Dear post #65, please refer to post #57.  We typically pay our bill at the first of the year, so ideally we'd want to reach our goal by the end of '08.



ooh okay sowwiez, I probably shoulda read it more carefully


----------



## Mariposa

Thank you to everyone who donated!  I'm happy to say I made a donation as well.  

Let's keep these numbers growing!


----------



## animal_cookie

out of curiosity, can the admins see who has donated and how much?


----------



## alasdairm

^ i'm pretty sure only the site owner has access to that information. i do not.

alasdair


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Not right now, as the Paypal account is accessed by the site owner (johnboy).  I believe the Paypal submissions have the opportunity to indicate your username, should you want it known you donated, but right now, no.  The Admin do not see who donated and how much.

In the future, yes, we should be able to tell through a variety of methods.  We've discussed tiered 'perk' offerings, and these would most likely need to incorporate a way of having the donor recognized or not (depending up on their choice).  Some people prefer to remain unknown, others will pay for perks that will need to be tied to their account.  So, there's one way of knowing .  Also, there are software add-ons for sites like ours that can handle both recurring (automatic) payments from people, as well as other ways of managing incoming donations (rather than the simple Paypal link currently provided) which would of course have a way of knowing your account name and donation value.

Realistically, the admin do not have anything in place right now to know who gave how much.  The owner can see the amounts and from whom (either the Paypal account name, the real world name on the check or envelope that was mailed, etc...provided the donor chooses to have that information on their submission).  The future....has many possibilities.  All of which will have to balance modes of payment (snail mail, bank direct, online transactions like Paypal, etc) with the intent of the donation (perks, anonymous, etc) - it can get messy, so we'll enter into that area slowly to ensure we remain transparent and protect our donors information.


----------



## animal_cookie

good to know.  i was wondering cause when you follow the link it says donation from: so and so.


----------



## johnboy

Very rough breakdown of donations since 3/12

122 Donations

18 < €10
55 = €10
12 = €10 to €20
17 = €20 to €25
6 = €30 to €35
3 = €50 to €80
1 = €100
2 = €150

Totaling €2054.52 net (after paypal takes its cut)

Thank you so much to everyone. The generousity is overwhelming!


----------



## SA

Awesome response!


----------



## GoddessLSD-XTC

> Our goal is €7000
> 
> 75.71% of our goal has been reached
> 
> Very rough breakdown of donations since 3/12
> 
> 122 Donations
> 
> 18 < €10
> 55 = €10
> 12 = €10 to €20
> 17 = €20 to €25
> 6 = €30 to €35
> 3 = €50 to €80
> 1 = €100
> 2 = €150
> 
> Totaling €2054.52 net



Something wrong with the math, I missed a post, or others donated more before 3/12
Is that March 12 (the way we write it in the States is 3/12/08) or December 3?

EDIT: Oops, I get it . . . from post #2:



> 02 December 2008 update to the 2008 funding campaign:
> 
> We are currently roughly half way to our goal, with a month to go until our annual hosting bill is due. Of the €3,890 donated, more than half has come from *sponsored surveys *and slightly less than half of that amount from member donations.



And, 3/12 = Dec 3rd.

EDIT: What, "sponsored surveys"?


----------



## TheLoveBandit

The inflexxion and other research projects discussed in our DRUG STUDIES forum, and we've put links atop key forums to attract the appropriate candidates to answer those research surveys.  Part of our funding is coming from researchers in return for us putting the ideal 'test subjects' in their direction.  So far, it appears to be a win-win for everyone.  Think of it, actual drug users providing honest feedback to researchers on what is really going on....good stuff - and thanks to everyone who donates, either money directly to us, or their time to those surveys.

And yes, everyone but the US do their dates DD.MM.YY as opposed to how we do it MM.DD.YY (ever notice how the time stamps are displayed on posts?)


----------



## Mugz

ive put a £2 10 match football accumulator on for the weekends football, if i win i get about £4000, and ill donate 25% of it to bluelight. Wish me luck


----------



## Hillbilly Dan

Fleinar said:


> Im having issues using my paypal account it just tells me to add a new credit card.. why doesnt the only one i have work:S?



Lol same here I'm waiting for my statement to come in the mail so I can finish activating my account. I finally got around to setting up a pay pal just so I could donate


----------



## alasdairm

mugabe said:


> ive put a £2 10 match football accumulator on for the weekends football, if i win i get about £4000, and ill donate 25% of it to bluelight. Wish me luck


that's a great idea - good luck and thanks.

alasdair


----------



## tambourine-man

mugabe said:


> ive put a £2 10 match football accumulator on for the weekends football, if i win i get about £4000, and ill donate 25% of it to bluelight. Wish me luck


LOL... right.  I'm setting up a mineral extraction company on the Moon.  I promise I'll cut Bluelight in on the profits.

£2 would have been better in the bank than in the pocket of some sweaty-arsed bookie.


----------



## Falc0

15 Euro your way.  It's not much but I love this site. Let's keep it going.


----------



## MikeyLikesE

donated...you guys have provided me with a decade of invaluable information so i could help keep myself and my friends safe and having a good time.  this site just cannot dissapear.  let's go people!!


----------



## banksy

done


----------



## L2R

ah shit, i forgot about paypals cut. i should know better than that and have deposited directly. damn. not happy with myself.


----------



## Mugz

tambourine-man said:


> LOL... right.  I'm setting up a mineral extraction company on the Moon.  I promise I'll cut Bluelight in on the profits.
> 
> £2 would have been better in the bank than in the pocket of some sweaty-arsed bookie.




I was only 2 matches out actually, sports gambling is almost an art. I just havnt perfected it yet. 

Ill have real money that i can contribute towards next years fund raising, just sorry i cant contribute anything to this years.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Just an update, folks....


*We cleared € 6k!!!*​
The progress bar has been updated, and we're still striving to get the 'emergency funding' of € 1.5k above that, but at least your favorite site will be here for another year.  Our thanks to all for what you've given thus far - not just from the staff but on behalf of all the members (and lurkers).  We'll update this again in a bit with more information as we can, but we wanted to share the warm fuzzies with all our donors to let the holiday season begin without this burden hanging over us all.  This truly reflects the generous nature of our members and the mission we all support of Global Harm Reduction and the open sharing of information.  You guys all ROCK! (yeah, I'm showing my age on that a bit ).


For those that were still planning to give, or those that wanted to give more, we still need that legal emergency fund and we can get a good start on next year's fund raising.  Donations will continue to be accepted :D

*THANK YOU ALL!!!*​


----------



## ellua

yay!!


----------



## Changed

I would donate now but I live in the US- therefore I have $0 in my bank account. Maybe if I ever find another job, I'll donate something back to BL.


----------



## E-girl

done


----------



## Finder

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Obyron

Finally got around to donating. I've been having some banking issues due to moving a while back that finally came to a head, and I got it all sorted in the last few days. Mine should go through in a day or two it says.

It's not much, but I'm strapped. If I had 10 times the savings I'd have given 10 times the donation though. I love this place.

It's cool to see all the people donating. I know I've disagreed with a few of you, but the one thing we all agree on is that we love this community and think it's worth supporting. Thanks to all the rest of you who donated, whether it's all of us small fries piling up pebbles to make a mountain, or the heavy hitters who have been so very generous with big donations.


----------



## Avocado

I'd like to buy one of your t-shirts, but I can't find any on the site.


----------



## animal_cookie

i don't think -tshirts are for sale thru the site yet.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

^^Correct....work in progress. We'll let ya'll know when it's in place.  Thanks.


----------



## dwg52378

Did I miss it? How do I donate? Where do I go?


----------



## dwg52378

oops, I am lame. I found it. I sent 10 US. Sorry I don't have more. This site is invaluable.


----------



## egizzel417

can i mail cash (american dollars?)?


----------



## TheLoveBandit

While any and all donations are needed and appreciated:

1 - one should never mail cash, ever.  If lost, you have no recourse.  Better to send check or money order (if you wish to disassociate your name).
2 - we do not yet have a US postal address, though I was supposed to have one before the end of the year.  I'll have it shortly, so you can wait until that's updated in the donation information, or send it to the Australian address.


----------



## eazystar

Just donated; happy New Year!


----------



## Winding Vines

Are there more survey's that can be completed to help BL?


----------



## TheLoveBandit

^^Check out the DRUG STUDIES forum, that's where they are held and tracked.   Thanks to all who continue to help however they can.


----------



## edarrin

> If you prefer a more discreet entry on your statement, please use the alternate email address [paypal@abaasy.com]. If you prefer not to use Paypal altogether, you can donate via Moneybookers to our account [money@abaasy.com].




Sorry if this has been answered already. 

Can I send this from a bank? Like a money transfer?

What about Western Union?

I'm sure these have been answered but I just don't have time to spend researching now.


I can send a donation but it has to be absolutely discreet.


----------



## felix

i'm not sure if people can see this: 



> Last edited by edarrin; Today at 18:16.. Reason: sorry..read the first page which answers all my questions


----------



## Kul69

Just throwing this out there in case getting the final money raised is an issue...

You should add a splash page that asks people to donate before they get to the forums. Then if that doesn't work add a timer where people have to wait 10 seconds or whatever on the splash page before getting to the forums.

The real thing that would get this donation thing happening is some kind of incentive. I suggest you get this done by the end of this year. Even just a custom title or any kind of token gesture of appreciation.


----------



## GoddessLSD-XTC

IMO: It's taking waaaay too long to raise the $$$. I'm worried about next year!

U should look into buying ur own server. I have a coupla friends that have their own servers and they rented out space very cheap.


----------



## felix

FYI, from the previous page. not that we should get complacent, of course...



TheLoveBandit said:


> Just an update, folks....
> 
> 
> *We cleared € 6k!!!*​
> The progress bar has been updated, and we're still striving to get the 'emergency funding' of € 1.5k above that, but at least your favorite site will be here for another year.  Our thanks to all for what you've given thus far - not just from the staff but on behalf of all the members (and lurkers).  We'll update this again in a bit with more information as we can, but we wanted to share the warm fuzzies with all our donors to let the holiday season begin without this burden hanging over us all.  This truly reflects the generous nature of our members and the mission we all support of Global Harm Reduction and the open sharing of information.  You guys all ROCK! (yeah, I'm showing my age on that a bit ).
> 
> 
> For those that were still planning to give, or those that wanted to give more, we still need that legal emergency fund and we can get a good start on next year's fund raising.  Donations will continue to be accepted :D
> 
> *THANK YOU ALL!!!*​


----------



## Too many doses

*Donation Question*

I was wanting to donate some money to keep the site alive, and noticed there is no credit card option and on the EZ test page it says "Payment option removed". So my question is: Was there ever a CC option to pay, if so how long will it be disabled? Thanks guys.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

There were PayPal links on the EZ-Test Kits page, but PayPal recently changed their user policy and have deemed the testing kits as 'drug paraphernalia' thereby suspending our ability to use them for transactions.  We had to take down all PayPal connections between the test kits and our donation page to get them to unfreeze the BL account, which they have now done.  We've already been looking for alternatives and will update both the EZ page and our donations page once we've got a solution in place 

Sorry for the inconvenience, and thank you for continuing to support our site.  We'll try to update this discussion once we have resolved the issue.


----------



## Too many doses

I will use another option to donate then, thank you for answering my question TLB .


----------

